# LED - are these guys liars?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2356724&page=4

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Which part are they lying about?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Post 83. WTF

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Only... probably meant 9. LOL


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think he did as it says 19 in his signature as well. Nice looking tank  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

he aint no lie. look at this photo of his lights

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22737020&postcount=142

they are 19 of them, very impressive


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW. Anybody wants my Hydras? They are for sale

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

19 thats crazy.. overkill!

I have 3 hydras on my 6 footer and they are very powerful.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^i have 3 over my 5ft tank and that's plenty.


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning colours!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is an impressive tank. What are you trying to say, Greg?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am questioning if these SPS were growing under Hydras. Or he just installed them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This tanks is very new, just 3 months old. However, it looks like he is having no issues with Hydras, although all corals were colonies to begin with, their colors and growth appears to be good after couple of months.


----------

